# Niacin and flushing (is it supposed to be this bad??)



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

It feels like a rash/bugbites/really bad sunburn. At first I thought I was having an allergic reaction to something! is this normal flushing due to niacin? I didn't expect it to be this extreme! I took 1 100mg tablet about 15 minutes ago. It looks like I rolled in poison ivy too


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Yes! This is what it feel like. I love it, honestly.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

I have never heard of Niacin for anxiety, can you guys fill me in some on it? Does it work?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, my mother gave me a niacin pill once when I was a kid and it scared the crap out of me when I started flushing and itching. I had no clue what had caused it. So yes. If you take enough, it will cause that.


----------



## Recusant (May 4, 2009)

i've heard of people taking upto 1000 mg, must be really intense!



it is supposed to make you feel like your allergic to something because it causes histamine to be dumped in massive quantities into your blood, which is what causes the itching/*******. histamine is released by the body because it opens up your blood vessels to carry toxins out when your sick...i think. anyway, thats why you take anti-histamines when your having allergies.


aleforge its not for anxiety but rather alot of people believe that it clears your body of toxins (flushing)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Taking aspirin beforehand would reduce the flushing from niacin. Always check with your doc. on the right dose and other details 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/533890

The above link needs a subscription to some journal, if you want more info. just google niacin and aspirin.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I'm currently on a 1500mg daily dose of niacin (doctor's recommendation). If you take that much and you aren't ready for it, it's like standing inside a sauna. If I take it with a substantial amount of food, I get little or no flushing...that's what I recommend.


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

Have you tried niacinamide? It's basically the same thing but doesnt cause flushing.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was sort of freaking out when I posted this, haha. Nice to know its a common occurance. Well I'll have to try taking it with a lot of food, I can't take aspirin right now  Or I might try the niacinamide. The flushing is just so uncomfortable to me!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's definitely normal. I've had customers rush into my store panicking about allergic reactions but it's just that crazy niacin.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Yep, just try to take it when you eat your normal meal, that's what I recommend. Otherwise, I'll snack on a bowl of Raisin Bran and that's usually enough.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I just started taking niacin, but its the timed release one, so no flushing and I take it with a meal- 250 mg in the morning, and 250 at night.


----------

